# Cement structures



## traingeekboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Do you guys make structures from cement? I am thinking I could build forms with plywood and small pieces of lumber. Perhaps reinforce them with wire.


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

I've seen some impressive structures using the techniques here:

http://www.rrstoneworks.com/index.htm 


Best,
TJ


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, extensively.

Hydraulic cement over wood, cement board, Styrofoam, and even paper towels and masking tape on wire mesh (really easy). Wood is a no no.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Are you talking about making a form and pouring walls and them assembling them or about making a mold and pouring a solid concrete building?


----------



## gnichols (Jan 9, 2008)

I remember seeing some on Kevin Strong father's GR. Perhaps Kevin will pipe in? Gary


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Here are pictures of my bridge supports that I made the forms for. There are approx 2 lb bags of concrete in each bridge tower along with a re bar cage. 


From the very top of the bridge to the ground is about kitchen counter height say about 32 or so inches.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Dad's buildings use a core of 1/2" blue (or pink) styrofoam insulation board, coated with vinyl patching concrete. 










These all start out looking something like this: 









And the roof forms in place. Note the "steps" to help shape each row of shingles 









Here's the finished station on the left of this shot. 









With a little practice, you can create a wide variety of structures. 




































And if you get _really_ ambitious... 









Later, 

K


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

WOW! Those structures are amazing!!! I remember the big station but the other ones are also super!


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I have seen your dad's work for many years. Starting with Garden railways Magazine. They are most impressive.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I agree, those buildings are absolutely awesome! And I'll bet they hold up a LOT better than the building I have!

Ed


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

i have tried to do some searches. Can someone post a link to a tutorial on concrete structures? I know it is simple but not always simple. or maybe someone here has some pictures of their own concrete builds and would be willing to document them.


----------



## traingeekboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Wow! That's great stuff. I really appreciate how informed people are on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's an article on how I built my Stone Mill: http://www.largescalecentral.com/articles/view.php?id=92 

It's not 100% concrete, as I also used stone with the concrete.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

PERFECT!! Thanks... anyone else?


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

All I can say is WOW!!!!!!\

Bubba


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Do a search of the site for hydraulic cement. IIRC, I recently put some of my techniques on-line for a simple method.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

I went through all seven pages of the search and did not see anything that looked like it. 


Do a search of the site for hydraulic cement. IIRC, I recently put some of my techniques on-line for a simple method.
Posted By toddalin on 22 Aug 2011 07:05 PM


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Bruce, that is some superb workmanship. I have one minor critique. Over your window and door openings, I don't see any lintels. Having been a carpenter for over forty years, I tend to notice the little things. Otherwise, your how to article was well written and photgraphed.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Gardening and Landscaping/Topic: Some Days You Just Want to Hide Under a Rock![/b]

Buildings Forum/Topic: The church at Taos Pueblo[/b]


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madman on 22 Aug 2011 07:16 PM 
Bruce, that is some superb workmanship. I have one minor critique. Over your window and door openings, I don't see any lintels. Having been a carpenter for over forty years, I tend to notice the little things. Otherwise, your how to article was well written and photgraphed. 

Yeah, my brother, the stone mason, already critiqued the whole thing.







Next time!

Thanks.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Posted By Therios on 22 Aug 2011 05:25 PM 
PERFECT!! Thanks... anyone else? 
You might like Ray Dunakin's work, it was posted somewhere on MLS also (but I can't find it anymore), but on his website you can see all 4 buildings, including the one with casted walls: >Dos Manos Building 1 (by Ray Dunakin)


I did some experimenting myself also: Casting Walls 

And this tread could also be interesting: NavyTech's Watertower


----------



## traingeekboy (Aug 19, 2011)

Until I can build better I have absolutely no criticism. If I could build better I'd have no criticism. All the structures i've seen here are fantastic. It's beyond my expectations of what cement structures could look like.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

See my article in June 2000 Garden Railway magazine.


----------



## Therios (Sep 28, 2008)

geesh... ask an ye shall receive. Thanks for the responses. They are greatly helpful. I hope this was not a hijack of this thread. Love that roundhouse!!


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

You also might want to look at using Magic Sculpt. It's easy to work with and not nearly as messy as concrete. 

I used it to build this yard office. 







" 

More here:  [url]http://jbrr.com/html/office.html [/url]


----------

